# My first order submitted...



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Well my wallet has just taken a bashing to acquire some products to accompany my PC which is waiting for me at home!

I did a trial of some products with AlexL on Monday (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3303) and settled on SSR2.5, #7 #21 and #16 as the combo of choice.

My compliments on the website, nice and clear layout and I made use of the discount code!

Looking forward to receiving my goodies


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I've just been to collect my goodies from the local CityLink depot after cleverly sleeping through the arrival of the delivery man at 9am this morning  

Just gotta hope this weather perks up so I can polish the car.

Top service, cheers!


----------

